# Initial contact with breeders?



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

For the breeders out there, I was curious what your preference is for potential buyers contacting you? I am ready to start making some contact and talking to breeders, won't be ready to bring a puppy home for a while yet, but I know most good breeders have waiting lists. So, do ya'll prefer a potential buyer contact you first by phone or by e-mail (assuming e-mail address is readily available). 

For those who have found reputable breeders in recent years, did you make first contact by phone or e-mail? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would suggest initial contact by email explaining your wants, timeline, etc., and let them get back to you regarding upcoming litters, etc. I would include my phone number.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I deliberately list minimal info at my webpage, I want a personal call. I have time (usually), love to get a feel for the inquiring mind, and usually have some questions for them as well. That being said, email is fine, as long as it leads to a phone call...gives me a chance to Google them first and see if they have any "dog history" of note.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I started my standard pup search in January. I pulled up the poodle club website and noticed there weren't any preferences as whether to call or email. I called the breeders and they either answered the phone or called me back with in a few hours. All I did was ask them if they had a preference and they all said that calling them is the best. It doesn't hurt to ask at the end of your conversation with them or ask in the email which one they prefer. Good luck!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

roulette said:


> I deliberately list minimal info at my webpage, I want a personal call. I have time (usually), love to get a feel for the inquiring mind, and usually have some questions for them as well.


This is exactly what I was concerned about...I love e-mail as much as the next person, BUT to me it is so much less personal. I have always called breeders in the past to make first contact, but I know things have changed rapidly in the past years between e-mail,text, and FB (seems like the world can't revolve without FB??) so it is nice to hear some breeders still like to start things off in a more personal way. 

Thanks


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My initial contact was email and then we talked on the phone at a time she was not in the middle of something. (that is hard to do with a bunch of puppies running around LOL).


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

First contact is fine for me through email, but I will not sell a puppy without a personal phone call. It has been my expereince that serious buyers make the call first, I then always ask for an email giving me their information so I have a paper trail, and an easy way to get back with them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think an email arranging a call time is fine but good breeders and buyers always call too. For my Aussie the breeder had a list of requirements - three letters of recommendation, a picture of my yard and house and basically a phone quiz on my experience with dogs. Swizzle's breeder was more laid back but he did a pretty thorough phone call too.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Momtymtzu,

I don't mind e-mail for a first contact. I like a phone number, or a call so I can get to know if one of our babies might be a good fit. Alot of times people see a picture without knowing what kind of personality, and maintenence goes with it.

I also like to have a visit. That way, the people get to know what our dogs are like. I can also see if their expectations for their pup are realistic for a particular breeding. A pup in real like is not the same, as those of us who have gone through puppy-dom, realize. Our puppy owners become part of our family....  I can be very flexible, but I want the best for my babies.... I also want my extended family to be thrilled with their addition for many years to come!

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I much prefer phone calls. We can do a serious interview in that first contact and get a good feel for one another. If I have puppies, this way I am not tethered to the computer either...I can putter while we chat. I do like an email eventually with their contact info, gender and colour preference and family dynamic info that I can print off and put in a file.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your replies!!! I would never actually purchase an animal from someone I hadn't spoken with in depth, nor would I ever expect anyone to sell me one without that personal contact. My preference is to meet face to face and see parents (at least Mom) and where the puppies were raise, etc. That is what I have always done in the past and I am hoping to find a breeder close enough to be able to do so this time as well...I have no problem driving for the right breeder and baby. 

I basically asked because I am personally much more comfortable calling to make initial contact with a breeder (as I prefered people do to me when I had my Silky puppies--that breeding was a requirement of my co-ownership agreement, my one and only litter thus far). However, the world has gotten so tech crazy that sometimes it seems like people think an actual phone call is nothing but an inconvenience...I'm glad to hear that you all still prefer a more personal touch, even for an initial contact. 

I called a breeder a while back, whose number I had gotten from a puppy buyer of hers that I met at our dog friendly mall and she was rather abrupt in telling me she no longer bred standard poodles and goodbye. She was not "rude" but seemed somewhat annoyed at my call. So...I just wanted to double check and make sure the "appropriate protocal" hadn't changed that much in recent years. I certainly don't want to annoy anyone from the git- go. 

Thanks again for your replies...I really appreciate them.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess there is an advantage too email since one can email, read, & write at any time day or night. With me I am busy during the day & don't have much time to talk with people unless they are clients wanting to book an appointment. I don't like talking to people after 8:00pm since I am getting the family (human & dog) bedding down for the evening. That is why I like the email. But I am not a breeder but my first contact would be via email & then many more since everything is in writing. Then phone calls if I consider to continue with the "breeders".


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

We initially contacted via email with a scheduled phone call (that lasted several hours) that led to several more calls. After we entered into an agreement we emailed, received a contract, paid a deposit and waited. Emails were primary contact until about a week before we picked up our puppy nearly 600 miles from our home. It was very efficient and left the breeder free to email at her convenience. This worked perfectly for all involved. Hope this helps.


----------

